# Sports Cards



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a bunch of sports cards sitting in my closet and i was wondering where i could take them to figure out what they're worth? I have mostly baseball but there are a few basketball and football mixed in also.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

if you want to know values of specific card just go to a store with a magizine rack they should give you approx values. ebay is also a good place to look up card and see what they are selling for.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

A magazine such as "Beckett" will help you appraise your more valuable cards. You can find it at any major book/magazine distributor i.e-BDalton. Probably the best place to start out though is in the basement of the West Acres Mall at a sporting cards store called "Big Nick's". I'd definitely search through and set aside the more valuable/big name cards first though.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm really not looking to sell my cards individually even though it may be more profitable i'm looking to sell the whole lot.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i woudl definately go through them before you sell the whole lot. this will give you and appox value.


----------

